# Lowryder 2 Seeds?



## Disco94 (Apr 24, 2008)

Anybody know a legit seedbank that has Lowryder seeds AND ships to th U.S.?


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 24, 2008)

Yo Ho Disco94,

  So you like LowRider huh ?  OK, may I suggest a cruise through our site into Nirvana. They deliver to the USA, and might I add that they are smooth, easy and use stealth which is great, I almost threw away my package, but upon a closer inspection I found my goodies. 
  They have a very good selection of coarse, and I believe you would end up a happy camper.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Nirvana is a reputable seedbank. I would go with them. Just my thoughts. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## milehigh (Apr 24, 2008)

nirvana does not carry lowryder... I have heard dr chronic is very good and they carry all lowryder stock... lowryder/diesel anyone??? I have not been able to confirm this but will be trying in a couple weeks.. keep me posted.. I too am very interested in playing with some lowryder


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

Dr. Chronic is also reputable. Check them out. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Disco94 (Apr 25, 2008)

Been hearing that Doc Chronic doesn't ship to the good ol U S of A anymore... Rumors or Truth behind that?


----------



## Fadeux (Apr 25, 2008)

www.marijuana-seeds.nl/lowryder_2_seeds.html

Find it right there for $70 USD. I've ordered from them before, they ship to the US, package is very discreet, and prompt delivery. Also the best prices I've found on the net. Hope this helps...


----------

